# Tips for removing eye goop?



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Cody is so wiggly that it is really difficult to remove his eye goop. Does anyone have any tips? I try to wash his face everyday but he still has the crusty eye goop.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I lay Leo across my lap each morning and evening and use the flea comb to remove any eye matter.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I soften it first with a wet cotton ball, then I try to get in a quick swipe with the flea comb before she can wriggle away!


----------

